# Complete results of my mini spending spree!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is one half of my "Mini" Spending Spree. I will add the results of the other half on this thread when they arrive.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

The only word for you is INSANE. Very nice haul Donnie!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Oooooooo... Cubans.....


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

mg: mg: mg: Wow, I have never been so jealous in my life. Nice pickup man.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

I'm so jealous....


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Wow...


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

WOW Donnie that is nice, I'll take one of each.


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

dammit, now I am sitting here pondering if the little one needs huggies more than I need some fresh smokes. Well at least every time she deuces it will remind me how much better a party serie d would smell.

Seriously awesome haul. Can't wait for the next round of pics!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Will you adopt me? Seriously? I'm only 39!!!!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Very very nice haul. I'm guessing Bolivars are your favorites?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

I will work for smokes:bounce:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Wowzers Donnie! Nice pick up man!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Good lord man! :dr

Your really making it damn near impossible to not place an order.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

No shit dude, I was feeling pretty damn proud of myself until I saw how the big boy's do it. Do you have a spare room?:spit:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Nice haul. I assume the two box purchase of Gold Medals is to let one sit? Good luck with that! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*



smelvis said:


> No shit dude, I was feeling pretty damn proud of myself until I saw how the big boy's do it. Do you have a spare room?:spit:


 Me too! Good score Donnie...Now I am putting together my order.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Very very nice!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

*As promised! The second half!*


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Holy crap that's some serious smoking thats going to go on.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

....... No words can explain it. Just WOW! Wish I lived closer to ya. We would be bestess friends.:biggrin1:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

Just clicked on "confirm order" for the following:

COHIBA SECRETOS MADUROS 5	
COHIBA PANETELAS

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*

So......Beautiful!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy Lord!! Too....Freaking....Sweet!!


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

very nice! *borat voice*


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

wow that's a serious haul!!  picture threads make you wanna spend some money ..


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

You cheater!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

A Picture Is Worth A Thousands WORDS!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Are those Trinidad T's?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Are those Trinidad T's?


Yes they are Jeff.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously, every cigar on there is my favorite and it was like looking at photos of long lost relatives. I didnt know whether to shed a tear or run around in circles and fall down and cry over looking at them.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Partial results of my mini spending spree!*



madurolover said:


> Just clicked on "confirm order" for the following:
> 
> COHIBA SECRETOS MADUROS 5
> COHIBA PANETELAS
> ...


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Those look amazing, really. I have heard so much about thise Bolivars. I need to get my hands on one


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I hate to call out a Mod, especially one who is so helpful, But dude seriously!!! Mini WTF do you call a maxi, aw never mind Puff probably don't have enough bandwidth for you to show us anyway. LOL J/K

Damn those are pretty very very pretty. :thumb:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think this may be the final volley... at least for a week or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG,,,there's more and the Cohibas! I think I might have nicotine poisoning just from looking at all of these photos.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd hate to see what you call a major spending spree! Nice pickups!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not quite sure how anyone can follow the photos in this thread :razz:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

--(speechless!)


----------



## DarrenMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man - beautiful


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh snap! Donnie just bought half the island! Save some for us man! LOL! That's an immense haul!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy cow Donnie, what's your credit card limit???

BTW those Fonsecas sure look tasty!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Donnie you're a mad man!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I hate you.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

That is a start Donnie...now for the major spending spree! I cant wait to see those pics...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Master, Grasshopper is Jealous!


----------

